# any good weight gain pics?



## stockl1221 (Oct 5, 2008)

Does anyone have any good weight gain pics they would like to share?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 5, 2008)

No. 

lololol


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

Trolling for wank-fodder will win you no
friends in this forum.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2008)

stockl1221 said:


> Does anyone have any good weight gain pics they would like to share?



Expandemonium.net ya damn troll


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 6, 2008)

I do on my latest update on my page! http://www.siciliascurves.com


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! There's just an epidemic of getting up on the wrong side of the bed here. 

You might want to try the paysite board here or sites like curvage and bbw-chan which are far more receptive to requests.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Oct 6, 2008)

It's amazing the people posting about "weight gain pics" on the *Erotic Weight Gain* board are met as trolls.

Fuck that attitude. Dimensions is one of the only places on the internet where FAs can feel free to talk about and discuss their preferences. *Even if you suspect it's "wank fodder"*, and if you're not going to point him in the right direction, don't fucking post.

It's sad, but I hardly use Dimensions as an outlet anymore to talk about things relating to being an FA - including talking about weight gain, fat admiration in general and what turns me on about fat women. There's too much censorship on a forum where there should be anything BUT when talking about such things, and new people asking about it are quashed as soon as their post appears.

/rant


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> It's amazing the people posting about "weight gain pics" on the *Erotic Weight Gain* board are met as trolls.
> 
> Fuck that attitude. Dimensions is one of the only places on the internet where FAs can feel free to talk about and discuss their preferences. *Even if you suspect it's "wank fodder"*, and if you're not going to point him in the right direction, don't fucking post.
> 
> It's sad, but I hardly use Dimensions as an outlet anymore to talk about things relating to being an FA - including talking about weight gain, fat admiration in general and what turns me on about fat women. There's too much censorship on a forum where there should be anything BUT when talking about such things, and new people asking about it are quashed as soon as their post appears.



Do you understand what the term troll means?

To me a troll is someone who doesn't come out and be his/her self and pretty much lurks in the background. 

If this guy had a pic in his profile, his age, location and what not...then said asking if people could hook him up with a few pix because he's intrigued about the subject, he would have been met with a lot less criticism.

If you want something done, be yourself. Either you're liked or not liked but at least you can say "hey, i'm being myself"


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 6, 2008)

The term troll almost has nothing to do with anything related to what you're saying, other than the term 'troll' used as a verb when you circulate and move around, sometimes drawing in. The word troll is defined in different forms - relating to singing or going fishing. The only use it has in the online world is the internet-clogged definition of trying to stir shit up.

Also. Rules:


> *Erotic Weight Gain subforum:* This forum is for use by those interested in all areas of weight gain, feeding and topics directly related to those things. The forum is for positive contributions and participation. In other words, if you have nothing good to say about a topic, or constructive/related pro-topic conversation to add, then you should not be posting and any such posts will be removed or edited as appropriate. Repeat offenders may lose access to this board.



The context in which you used the term "troll" was not intended to be positive, though I personally understand where you are coming from Hayes.
This subforum was created for threads exactly like this one. This community was created for threads exactly like this one, too, many years ago (and other various reasons, all relating to aspects of being "Fat Admirers").



imfree said:


> Trolling for wank-fodder will win you no
> friends in this forum.



Not everyone is looking for friends, Edgar. 

Sorry stock. No weight gain pictures that I know of (that you would not have already seen here on Dimensions).


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 6, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> The term troll almost has nothing to do with anything related to what you're saying, other than the term 'troll' used as a verb when you circulate and move around, sometimes drawing in. The word troll is defined in different forms - relating to singing or going fishing. The only use it has in the online world is the internet-clogged definition of trying to stir shit up.
> 
> Also. Rules:
> 
> ...



Ok ok, I apologize for the quick judgement. 

Sometimes I have a thought in the back of my mind that a lot of girls hate it when guys ask for just pix, so threads like this rub me the wrong way. But you're right about the forum guidelines, I'm just saying if the guy says why he wants to see pix then I can understand better.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2008)

Some guys are such prudes!.................. Come on...that was funny.


You can argue about how to best win over people so they want to give you what you want...yeah...but...this is the place for the request. * exits before the pictures start rollin in *....


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 6, 2008)

All other matters aside, you have to be really lazy to start up a thread asking for pictures rather than just looking yourself. Just sayin'.


----------



## imfree (Oct 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> Trolling for wank-fodder will win you no
> friends in this forum.




Ignore my post, it really didn't meet forum guidelines.
Weight gain photos are actually a helluva lot better
than those depressing diet "before and after" pictures!


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 6, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Do you understand what the term troll means?
> 
> To me a troll is someone who doesn't come out and be his/her self and pretty much lurks in the background...*SNIP*



I'm sorry, but this is going to bother me all night if I don't say something. What has been described is a _lurker_. A troll is someone who posts for the sole reason of creating flame wars. So-called not because they are mythological beings that live under bridges and try to eat billy goats, but because it is simillar to the method of fishing as both involve waving bait around until something bites. These words are actually in the dictionary.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Do you understand what the term troll means?
> 
> To me a troll is someone who doesn't come out and be his/her self and pretty much lurks in the background.
> 
> ...



Ding!



Ekim said:


> All other matters aside, you have to be really lazy to start up a thread asking for pictures rather than just looking yourself. Just sayin'.



Ding!



mossystate said:


> Some guys are such prudes!.................. Come on...that was funny.
> 
> 
> You can argue about how to best win over people so they want to give you what you want...yeah...but...this is the place for the request. * exits before the pictures start rollin in *....



Ding!



...............

Okay. I'm sorry. I said it.


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 7, 2008)

I like to masturbate, you like to masturbate, lets all masturbate.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 7, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I like to masturbate, you like to masturbate, lets all masturbate.


 

And....................ALL TOGETHER NOW!


----------



## nottobig (Oct 7, 2008)

The posts on the definition of a troll are right on. And he was not really a lurker posting for pics either. A lurker does no really post at all, rather than infrequently (like me!) or with a possibly unwelcome post to some (as he appears to have done).

If we continue to jump on lurkers and be intolerant of fellow FA's it is going to get very lonely here.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 7, 2008)

Very true, but this guy would be much more at home on Curvage, so let's just direct him there and be done.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 7, 2008)

Ekim said:


> Very true, but this guy would be much more at home on Curvage, so let's just direct him there and be done.



 
Where would Dimensions be if we had that attitude more frequently?


----------



## JMNYC (Oct 7, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> It's amazing the people posting about "weight gain pics" on the *Erotic Weight Gain* board are met as trolls.
> 
> Fuck that attitude. Dimensions is one of the only places on the internet where FAs can feel free to talk about and discuss their preferences. *Even if you suspect it's "wank fodder"*, and if you're not going to point him in the right direction, don't fucking post.
> 
> ...



*I live in Manhattan, and we want our fuckin' fucks back, Boulder. *


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 8, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> *I live in Manhattan, and we want our fuckin' fucks back, Boulder. *



AHAHAHAHAAHA

normally his mouth is busy spouting about how he likes fat women and how bleeding heart liberals will save the day...
when he isnt stealing my ice cream or kissing me.

anyways... i do agree it is kinda lazy to ask for the pictures...*Google?? hello??*

but i dont think he was a troll.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think "troll" is now a term people just throw out when a person is being thoughtless or posts stupid things, which is not what people originally meant by the term. Like how if someone posts a complaint in a thread, it's usually characterized by other posters as "OH NO OMG WTF GTFO" when the complaining person neither talked in all caps nor used cliched internet acronyms. It's a lazy way to pigeonhole someone on these kinds of boards, and it's unfortunate. 

Ha, this is probably the record for most posts to a thread that nobody wants to help with.


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 8, 2008)

Aww! Poor guy! He just wanted some pictures! I know how he feels. It's not as easy to find that sort of thing as you would think.


----------



## imfree (Oct 8, 2008)

IDigHeavyGuys said:


> Aww! Poor guy! He just wanted some pictures! I know how he feels. It's not as easy to find that sort of thing as you would think.



I'll say.........search fat girls or BBWs and you automatically
get porn, viruses, spyware, mal-ware, and every type of
cyber-abuse imaginable!


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 9, 2008)

Exactly! Not good. Not good at all!!!



imfree said:


> I'll say.........search fat girls or BBWs and you automatically
> get porn, viruses, spyware, mal-ware, and every type of
> cyber-abuse imaginable!


----------



## Aireman (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree that the OP was maybe being a little too lazy. However, even though the flamers have apologized it seems lately that _some_ people here are way to quick to jump down peoples throats over some seemingly innocuous statement or requests. I'm not asking you to styful your thoughts or feelings but, maybe try to see it from the OP's view point before going off on some rant and totally change the intent of the thread. I"ve seen it happen WAY to many times here. Can we all please lighten up? If you have a real problem with it take it to Hyde Park. Otherwise Dimensions will lose out to people going to other friendlier sites.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I think people here have gotten burned by people who take their pics and put them on other sites, and the OP seemed like a customer for that particular trade...plus the guy's posted three times in as many months (and I think a total of fifteen combined words), so I don't think he's figuring on being a part of the community or whatever.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 10, 2008)

I think it's funny that we waste almost a page of posts seriously discussing the definition of a troll.

C'mon, think about how you and others found Dimensions, and what you expect from it. Read the thread on the main board about it, and see if the first post in this thread resembles any of the people here.

We're growing in numbers here, and while I don't think we should lynch anyone that the crowd gets uptight about, I see crap like this posted on so many other forums that it becomes a nuisance, since it takes time from the relevant threads & posts you'd like to read. With all of the other sites that provide fap material on the internet, there's no need to come here, and please trust me, Dimensions will not become a ghost town with that attitude.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Where would Dimensions be if we had that attitude more frequently?


Free of those who just come here to masturbate.

You can jerk off to pics of hot fat women AND actively contribute to size acceptance, y'know.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> You can jerk off to pics of hot fat women AND actively contribute to size acceptance, y'know.



You mean be a sperm donor?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 10, 2008)

Really reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally big sperm.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> I think it's funny that we waste almost a page of posts seriously discussing the definition of a troll.
> 
> C'mon, think about how you and others found Dimensions, and what you expect from it. Read the thread on the main board about it, and see if the first post in this thread resembles any of the people here.
> 
> We're growing in numbers here, and while I don't think we should lynch anyone that the crowd gets uptight about, I see crap like this posted on so many other forums that it becomes a nuisance, since it takes time from the relevant threads & posts you'd like to read. With all of the other sites that provide fap material on the internet, there's no need to come here, and please trust me, Dimensions will not become a ghost town with that attitude.



I found Dimensions when I was 17 years old, I was very very new to the idea that big girls can be accepted and I too was looking for weight gain pix. Everyone knows the story of why I was looking for pix and stories like that in the first place so I don't need to get into it.

The fact was, I was just a kid back then (still am according to most bbw's over 30) and was curious of the whole subject. To be on the forums you have to be over 18 so either the OP is old enough to know better than to ask a question like that when he simply can type in a google search like I did, or is underage and just confused.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 10, 2008)

Again, if the guy had just signed up, that would be different, but he's obviously just lurking and then hitting people up here for photos. It's certainly not a capital crime, but it's annoying behavior.


----------



## Mindee (Oct 13, 2008)

I noticed that the poster who asked this question has a total of 3 posts. The majority of the answers to the post have been snide, unpleasent or just plain rude. This is SUPPOSED to be a welcoming place. When I first came here, my very first post was trashed..I was yelled at by members, and moderators alike. I didn't post again for a VERY long time. It was my VERY FIRST POST. God..try..it may be hard..but PLEASE try to be decent to people who are new. If you want this to be a closed site, then close it and make membership requirements where new members will have to be first approved by the site owner. If you want it to be open, then be willing to be decent to new people and help them along.


----------



## Blackbean (Oct 13, 2008)

Mindee said:


> I noticed that the poster who asked this question has a total of 3 posts. The majority of the answers to the post have been snide, unpleasent or just plain rude. This is SUPPOSED to be a welcoming place. When I first came here, my very first post was trashed..I was yelled at by members, and moderators alike. I didn't post again for a VERY long time. It was my VERY FIRST POST. God..try..it may be hard..but PLEASE try to be decent to people who are new. If you want this to be a closed site, then close it and make membership requirements where new members will have to be first approved by the site owner. If you want it to be open, then be willing to be decent to new people and help them along.



Yes, Indeed, god forbid someone mention something on topic


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Mindee. It was a rather blunt question, yes, but I believe the best way to approach something like this is either with a more friendly suggestion or just straight up ignoring it. Allowing a thread to sink like a rock will send just as much of a message as actually saying something.

It's not really insulting and you can still feel smug about it after it happens! It's a win situation here. 

Unless it's a Pee In Bed thread .. y'all can have at it then.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone have such pics?


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 14, 2008)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Anyone have such pics?


waBAM thread over


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2008)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Anyone have such pics?



exapandemonium.net....for the second time lol


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Oct 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Unless it's a Pee In Bed thread .. y'all can have at it then.



*SPLISH-SPLOSH I WAS IN A PEE SLOSH*

*ALL UPON MEMORIAL DAY*


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 18, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> exapandemonium.net....for the second time lol



I hope that was a joke... Just went to that 'site to check it out and it STINKS!  I mean it's alright if you like crappy drawings of skinny chicks with beach ball stomachs referred to as BBW's then it's alright!


----------



## KotR (Oct 19, 2008)

I remember being like 14 and just stumbling on some weight gain fiction. In my naivety, I tossed an email at the author asking if he had any pics of the girls in the story. Instead, I got a reply with a link to a couple sites, among them having some before and afters with a girl who started at like 140 and was now 400+, with a bunch of pics along the way (some trying on various outfits at the different weights). 

Haven't really found a site like it since, and while you might see girls here posting progress pics from time to time, I guess the "wow" is lost when you're literally waiting a month or two just to see the next 5-10 pounds where finding a long-term documenting is just... well, hot.

Also remember there being a site that had a "Gain 30 pounds in 30 days" challenge where they took a guy and girl, threw 'em in an apartment together, and basically just told them to get fat. They took pictures of them in their undies every day, and marked their weight. Neither of them managed to gain the 30, instead having chugged like 3-4 pounds worth of water on the last day. An eventual follow-up had noted both of them had lost the weight.

I know in my fascination, I kind of stopped caring about how my weight is. Was about 185 junior year of high school, was maybe 200 at the end of senior year since I didn't play football that year because I got sick of finding a way to hurt myself pretty bad 2 of the 5 years I had. I'd done some college hopping, and apparently got up to 290 with the help of one school's meal buffet, but I seemingly lost a lot of that after getting a couple jobs over the years. Last time I was able to hop on a scale (been like 6 months, none at home), it said something around 235. I feel like I've been gaining again, but I'm not sure if I'm like 250, 270, or even higher since I always bought clothes big to begin with.

...and wow random ranting.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2008)

bigirlover said:


> I hope that was a joke... Just went to that 'site to check it out and it STINKS!  I mean it's alright if you like crappy drawings of skinny chicks with beach ball stomachs referred to as BBW's then it's alright!



you didn't think I was gonna point people I don't know to GOOD bbw sites with my friends on them did you? lol


----------



## chunkylex (Nov 18, 2008)

Ekim said:


> All other matters aside, you have to be really lazy to start up a thread asking for pictures rather than just looking yourself. Just sayin'.



I'm new still and if you just jump in you can spend a lot of time digging for them. a few post i found like the FFA's showing sexy pic's of them self , which were very cute by the way. how ever some people just don't have that luxury of time.


----------

